# 29 gallon reef



## goobs (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey guys,

I thought i would share my aquarium with you.
I started my salt water experiance about a year and a half ago starting with a 20gal tank. soon upgraded to a 36 gal bowfront. i got sick of that real quick as it had a stupid center brace and i had at the time a single 150W MH fixture

so i bought a 29 gal tank changed my lighting and the rest is history!










*Equipment*
Deltec MCE600 Protein skimmer
Vortech MP10
Koralia 3
100 watt heater
ATi sunpowered 6x24watt t5ho fixture
Dti fuge

*Fish and Stuff*
2 clowns 
Green bubble tip anemone
striped damsel
skooter blenny
puprle dotty back
sandsifter starfish
red starfish
bubch or hermits and snails

*Corals*
Green acropora
Yellow Staghorn?
Orange montipora
Purple Staghorn?
Red and green acans
pink tip chalice
Hammer coral
Candy cane Coral
Galaxia Coral
Red Mushrooms
Red zoos

*Pic*
































































Hope you like the pics!

Some thoughts on the hobby. 
When it comes to equipment i found that its much better to buy the more expensive/better quality item then to buy a cheap one and save some money. The amount of corals dying and problems ive had to deal with because of crappy skimmers/ lighitng would drive anyone crazy.
i also found that having the lowest amount of nutrients in the water helps the SPS corals alot.

Thanks!!!

oh Ps if anyone is wanting to sell some SPS frags PM me im looking for a GArf Bonsai acro? (purple base green tips). Also any other nice looking SPS !


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Looks great! A bit small for the yellow tang, but that will give you an excuse to get a 4-foot tank once he starts growing a bit =)


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

goobs said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Some thoughts on the hobby.
> When it comes to equipment i found that its much better to buy the more expensive/better quality item then to buy a cheap one and save some money. T
> !


Was there, did it.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## goobs (Sep 29, 2010)

The yellow tangs gone, was holding it for a friend of mine


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Nice clean reef. 
What is in the top right in the water?
2x4 light fixture mounts eh?


----------



## goobs (Sep 29, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> Nice clean reef.
> What is in the top right in the water?
> 2x4 light fixture mounts eh?


tops right my DIY fuge works like a charm!

and im not sure what you ment by 2X4 light fixture but thanks? lol


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Could you post some more about your Fuge? i'm interested.

What is your light sitting ontop of?


----------



## goobs (Sep 29, 2010)

lol when i said DIY , what i should have said was a container with slits cut along it filled with cheeto. i wrapped elastic bands around it to keep the cheeto from floating away.

and now i understand the 2x4 yes i had the light resting on it while i build my light stand .










this is the light now!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey if it works!!

That light mount looks much better hahaha. That photo makes it look like your tank is really bowing.

What's your thoughts on chalice corals? I'm thinking of adding some frags to my pico if i can find some small/cheap/colourful enough.


----------



## goobs (Sep 29, 2010)

yeah it does look like ite bowing. (its not) lol

uhh ive bought my first chalice about a month ago. its ok i guess lol i prefer SPS corals but it was 15$ so i thought what the heck lol 

ilive in markham so my main place to buy anyhting is Sea u Marine. its a great store focuses just on SW things unlike big als. i also find the qulity better then big als. i did every coral i get but ive only had problems with big als SPS . plus they are over priced.

id say if you live aorund markham check it out you wont be dissapointed


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I live in Burlington, but shop between Hamilton and Mississauga. A good amount of marine stuff for sale between. However not many places sell frags, and less sell frags of anything other than Zoanthids. Most of the shops are selling larger coral colonies.

I enjoy a good SPS tank but I'll be putting off trying an all SPS tank for a long while. I have several favourite SPS tanks to share, in order of obsession:

1. jackson6745 - Nano SPS Reef Tank
2. peakmaxbest - DSPS tank from Thailand
3. krzysztoftryc - Reef Tank ZeoVit


----------



## goobs (Sep 29, 2010)

hahah
funnyyou should mention jackson6745 - Nano SPS Reef Tank

if you look at his specs of his tank they are identical to mine.. ive copied pretty much everything about his tank.

i was trying to get my hands on a solana but big als have discontinued selling then.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah? Thats pretty awesome.The solanas were sleek, aside from that dumb lighting. 

I think the coral scape is the most thrilling part about that tank. It looks as if the SPS grow right out of each other.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

nice tank, what bulb combo are you using?


----------



## goobs (Sep 29, 2010)

i love the colours hes been able to keep. apparently he took it down the tank.

thanks . umm the combo of bulbs i have is 2 blue plus 2 aquablue special 1 purple plus? and one actinic.

when i bought the fixture it was kinda impulse and ididnt do all that much reaserch on what combo bulbs i wanted. the combo i have now is to white for my liking.

so i think in a few months ill end up buying 4 blueplus 1 aquablue special and 1 purple plus


----------

